

Show HN: Chat Simply - johnernaut
https://chatsimply.com/

======
navneetpandey
Nice work. What is the technology behind?

~~~
spurton
It's XMPP based. It has some Node.js hooks for tying into XMPP. It uses
Elastic Search too.

